# What is better Daniel Marshall Humidors or Waxingmoonwood humidors



## Saint1970

Looking to upgrade my humi-- i was going to buy a Daniel Marshall, but after joining this site I am interested in the custom Waxing Moon wood humidors. Looking for some input or would like to hear a comparison-- I do plan on buying expensive cigars so functionality and quality humidification/seal is very important.

thanks
Saint


----------



## bdeuce22

Can't speak on Daniel Marshall other than I can never seem to contact them via email. I emailed a few times to no response. 

I can say that my waxingmoon humi is awesome. I think it's a better bang for your buck. You can customize everything on it to what you want. The build quality is superb


----------



## thegoldenmackid

I'm not sure it's a fair comparison. Waxing Moon is custom, Daniel Marshall primarily does high-end, non-custom work - but does take orders. Daniel Marshall is a luxury good, more on line with Davidoff. Both will do beospoke orders - if you have the money.

While Ed has "base models" - I'm pretty sure everything is custom. 

You are going to get a better value for your money at Waxing Moon, although I'm not sure Ed is taking orders currently. 

Nor can you go wrong with either.


----------



## ckay

I'd rather spend my money with Ed.


----------



## aroma

I have not handled either, so I can't speak from direct experience, but I have done a fair bit of humidor research recently, so I'll toss out a few thoughts, which you can feel free to take with a grain of salt.

The Daniel Marshall "Ambiente" line is lighter-duty, more like a discount humidor, though presumably done with very fine fit and finish. I would compare this to the Savoy brand, which is probably a better deal.

The regular Daniel Marshall line is obviously very heavy-duty, and is about double the price of Waxing Moon for comparable sizes, unless you get a "Private Stock" version, which have slight "imperfections" (which reportedly are undetectable), are not labeled "Daniel Marshall" (if resale value is a consideration) and are priced comparably to Waxing Moon.

My personal hot button is air circulation (which you can read about here), and I'm disappointed that the Daniel Marshall doesn't make any provision for air circulation. This consideration alone would lead me to choose Waxing Moon over Daniel Marshall. (Waxing Moon's "crumb catcher" option is an aeration grate.) Even better at air circulation is the Dolce Sogni line, available from CigarExtras.com.

You might also consider getting in touch with Humidor Minister, who posted a few photos of his amazing work in my thread linked above.

One other idea, and this is purely personal taste. I'm not all that excited about the high-build / high-gloss finishes that are almost universal with high-end humidors. The most beautiful humidor I have ever seen up close is the Ashton Satin Mahogany, which has a minimalist design that accentuates a very beautiful wood grain. It's available at holts.com and PipesAndCigars.com.


----------



## bhxhhcz

I'll preface this by saying that I've not had the pleasure of personally seeing one of WaxingMoon's custom humidors. So I won't be able to speak on those. I have, however, had experience with a DM humi.

I recently (as in the last 3 months) purchased a DM #20165 Burl 165ct "Private Stock" humidor from Daniel Marshall. I contacted them via email, and was able to place my order over the phone with one of the sales associates. It shipped the next day, and was here very quickly. It was packaged very well, and the finish was amazing. Mine did have the Daniel Marshall Logo on the lock, and on the key. I believe, after looking at photos, the only difference between a "regular" model, and the "private stock" model is a small rectangular plaque that is placed on the inside of the lid that has the DM logo on it. I was able to eventually find the defect that caused this humi to be considered "imperfect", and it was a very small imperfection in the finish near the bottom front left corner. The only way I found it was by running my finger across it. I've tried capturing it in photos, but its not detectable. It still carries a warranty, and comes with the certificate of authenticity, and all the extras that come with a regular model. I've been happy with it, and it holds RH like a champ!

Here is the link to the post w/pics. --->http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...te-stock-daniel-marshall-humi-165ct-burl.html


----------



## rajuabju

Not saying out of personal experience, but out of the MANY reviews of humidors made by waxingmood for other BOTL's here, I have never read a single complaint or bad experience.

Plus you would get something custom, and support a BOTL we all know well.

Of course, one other person to check is Bob Staebell of aristocrat humidors, his stuff is top notch fantastic but also fairly pricey.


----------



## WaxingMoon

Wow!


----------



## Herf N Turf

I would say, functionally, nothing. They both work brilliantly.

The major difference is in construction philosophy. Daniel Marshall uses the typical method of thick cedar stock and super-thin hardwood veneers on the out side. Waxing Moon uses board stock hardwoods and slightly thinner cedar inside. From a strictly materials standpoint, the Waxing Moon box is superior. 

In terms of finish, they couldn't be more different. DM humidors are ultra high gloss and Waxing Moon leaves the surface of the wood to be wood.

In the end, you cannot go wrong either way, but if you're gonna buy me one of my choice, I'll take the Waxing Moon.


----------



## aroma

Herf N Turf said:


> In terms of finish, they couldn't be more different. DM humidors are ultra high gloss and Waxing Moon leaves the surface of the wood to be wood.


Very cool. I love that.


----------



## Saint1970

aroma said:


> Very cool. I love that.


Aroma, thx for your input-- i will look into everything that you said


----------



## Saint1970

WaxingMoon said:


> Wow!


What is up Ed, you have a lot of respect on this site and you should be proud. I am new to the site and this is one of the best forums that I have been involved in.

I will be in touch

Saint


----------



## Saint1970

I have not handled either, so I can't speak from direct experience, but I have done a fair bit of humidor research recently, so I'll toss out a few thoughts, which you can feel free to take with a grain of salt.

The Daniel Marshall "Ambiente" line is lighter-duty, more like a discount humidor, though presumably done with very fine fit and finish. I would compare this to the Savoy brand, which is probably a better deal.

The regular Daniel Marshall line is obviously very heavy-duty, and is about double the price of Waxing Moon for comparable sizes, unless you get a "Private Stock" version, which have slight "imperfections" (which reportedly are undetectable), are not labeled "Daniel Marshall" (if resale value is a consideration) and are priced comparably to Waxing Moon.

My personal hot button is air circulation ), and I'm disappointed that the Daniel Marshall doesn't make any provision for air circulation. This consideration alone would lead me to choose Waxing Moon over Daniel Marshall. (Waxing Moon's "crumb catcher" option is an aeration grate.) Even better at air circulation is the Dolce Sogni line, available from CigarExtras.com.

You might also consider getting in touch with Humidor Minister, who posted a few photos of his amazing work in my thread linked above.

One other idea, and this is purely personal taste. I'm not all that excited about the high-build / high-gloss finishes that are almost universal with high-end humidors. The most beautiful humidor I have ever seen up close is the Ashton Satin Mahogany, which has a minimalist design that accentuates a very beautiful wood grain. It's available at holts.com and PipesAndCigars.com.[/QUOTE]

The Dolce 7 draw in blue is stunning...no I have too many choices..lol


----------



## Saint1970

WaxingMoon said:


> Wow!


OK, I am going to go with Ed-- Mr. Ed are you taking orders right now or do you have any that are already made and for sale-- I went on your website and could not tell.


----------



## WaxingMoon

Saint1970 said:


> OK, I am going to go with Ed-- Mr. Ed are you taking orders right now or do you have any that are already made and for sale-- I went on your website and could not tell.


Sounds great! I am, however, right in the middle of moving from Atlanta to Charleston..... I have a shop secured, but have to get it moved down here this weekend. I should be up and running soon after that....

All of my humidors are made to order.... I don't have any "on the shelf".. except for the few that I've kept for myself....

I look forward to working with you!

Ed


----------



## Herf N Turf

Saint1970 said:


> OK, I am going to go with Ed-- Mr. Ed are you taking orders right now or do you have any that are already made and for sale-- I went on your website and could not tell.


Congratulations. You've made a solid choice. Whatever you would have got from DM would certainly have been nice, but something at least 50 other people have. What you will get from Ed, NO ONE else will have.


----------



## Saint1970

WaxingMoon said:


> Sounds great! I am, however, right in the middle of moving from Atlanta to Charleston..... I have a shop secured, but have to get it moved down here this weekend. I should be up and running soon after that....
> 
> All of my humidors are made to order.... I don't have any "on the shelf".. except for the few that I've kept for myself....
> 
> I look forward to working with you!
> 
> Ed


no problem--no rush-- have a safe move and I will touch bases with you in a couple of weeks. I would like for you to use your artistic creativity-- I will send you a couple of pictures of me and my family and let you know about me and give you a budget and then let you have at it instead of me picking everything-- i believe I would be far more pleased allowing you to do your thing than me trying to confine you with what "i think" i want-- talk to you soon


----------



## Herf N Turf

Saint1970 said:


> no problem--no rush-- have a safe move and I will touch bases with you in a couple of weeks. I would like for you to use your artistic creativity-- I will send you a couple of pictures of me and my family and let you know about me and give you a budget and then let you have at it instead of me picking everything-- i believe I would be far more pleased allowing you to do your thing than me trying to confine you with what "i think" i want-- talk to you soon


Obviously, you've worked with artists before! +1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Saint1970 said:


> Looking to upgrade my humi-- i was going to buy a Daniel Marshall, but after joining this site I am interested in the custom Waxing Moon wood humidors. Looking for some input or would like to hear a comparison-- I do plan on buying expensive cigars so functionality and quality humidification/seal is very important.
> 
> thanks
> Saint


Go with Ed at waxing moon


----------



## logos

great thread read...looks like i will be calling ed for my first humidor next week!


----------



## Jenady

If money is no object, go with Waxingmoon and save a bunch of money. Have Ed build your humi the way you want it. Get a big one. And then take all that extra money and buy some great cigars to put in it.

I have two of Ed's humidors. They both work perfectly. They both look great. And you will not find a builder that is easier and more pleasant to work with. And of course, he is one of us.


----------



## gibson_es

glad you chose ed, i have found every humi he as made, that i have seen, to be beautiful. you made a grant choice, well worth waiting on from what i hear.


----------



## stephen_bj

aroma said:


> My personal hot button is air circulation (which you can read about), and I'm disappointed that the Daniel Marshall doesn't make any provision for air circulation. This consideration alone would lead me to choose Waxing Moon over Daniel Marshall. (Waxing Moon's "crumb catcher" option is an aeration grate.) Even better at air circulation is the Dolce Sogni line, available from CigarExtras.com.


I am also looking to buy a new humidor pref with a lot of drawers.

Saint, you mentioned something about the Dolce Sogni line from Cigar extra. I've been eyeing the following for a while now. Do you have first-hand experience with this particular humidor? If not, how about any humidor that's in the Dolce Sogni line? Thanks.


----------



## stephen_bj

stephen_bj said:


> I am also looking to buy a new humidor pref with a lot of drawers.
> 
> Saint, you mentioned something about the Dolce Sogni line from Cigar extra. I've been eyeing the following for a while now. Do you have first-hand experience with this particular humidor? If not, how about any humidor that's in the Dolce Sogni line? Thanks.


Sorry I cannot have links in my replies yet, but it is the Dolce Sogni 7 Drawer Tower Cigar Humidor from Cigar Extra. Are they any good?


----------



## Saint1970

I do not have one Stephen, but I have read nothing but good things about them. After my research I would go with a waxingmoon for best overall quality and unique craftsmanship



stephen_bj said:


> Sorry I cannot have links in my replies yet, but it is the Dolce Sogni 7 Drawer Tower Cigar Humidor from Cigar Extra. Are they any good?


----------



## smelvis

I can go and have a smoke with ED or if I want advice I can call ED. Don't know the other but I know and trust ED!


----------



## Zfog

I have a waxing moon humi and it is beautiful.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Stephen,

"Dolce Sogni", means, "sweet dreams", in Italian.

That does not mean that humidor is made in Italy (likely China).

If you want the real deal, get the Adorini Chianti Grande.


----------



## stephen_bj

QUOTE=Herf N Turf;3151601]Stephen,

"Dolce Sogni", means, "sweet dreams", in Italian.

That does not mean that humidor is made in Italy (likely China).

If you want the real deal, get the Adorini Chianti Grande.[/QUOTE]

Dear Don,

I actually own a Adorini myself, but only the mid size one though. I mean the build quality is good. Also has a lot a "blink" for the humidor. ie. the grooved interior for better circulation. The build in magnet, which is in the top cover. 











I guess my question is, do I want to pay 3x for a adorini or 2x for the Dolce Sogni or 1x for generic one. All three of them are probably made in China 

I recently found a website, sort of like an ebay of the US but 100 times bigger. There I found a lot factories in China are selling direct thru that website. I might pay one of those factories a visit on my next business trip to China.

Anyways... are the humidors from Adorini made in Germany or where ever they are from?


----------

